# post pics of your celebrities 10/10s



## gwennylou

Josh Holloway xD


----------



## ponder

Naomi Watts (mulholland dr)









Alison Brie


----------



## ENTJudgement

ponder said:


> Alison Brie


This.

So cute and full of energy plus amazing voice.


----------



## laura palmer

Mariana diamandes


----------



## IDontThinkSo

hrithik roshan


----------



## Diophantine

I would rate this an effortless 10/10, no questions asked. roud:


----------



## cremefraiche

COLIN O'DONOGHUE.


























Hubba hubba.


----------



## kittenmogu

This is one vanilla thread so far.

Laverne Cox







Ellen Page







Amber Liu







Jonghyun Lee


----------



## raveninwhite

Ville Valo though.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## stiletto

Male 10/10: Chris Hemsworth









Female 10/10: young Denise Richards


----------



## Moya




----------



## Cephalonimbus

Annie Clark (St. Vincent). She's a total BAMF with awesome style and perfect facial features.


----------



## something987

Oh boy, I have a lot... This one comes to mind

Brenton Thwaites...shwing! He's mine tho hands off


----------



## gross porcelain




----------



## ENTrePreneur

Marina Diamandis












ENTP 3 FTW.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Zibziby said:


> View attachment 154466
> 
> Mariana diamandes


My post is better. :kitteh:


ENTrePreneur said:


> Marina Diamandis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENTP 3 FTW.


----------



## SweetPickles

Harrison Ford (Indiana Jones Days)








Gerard Butler








Daniel Craig (sexiest Bond)








Kate Beckinsdale








Alessandra Ambrosio (not her best pic)








I can't post anymore pics bc I've reached my limit but Ewan MacGregor, Alexander Skarsgard, Paul Walker, Chris Hemsworth, Chris Evans, Nicole Kidman, Aishwarya Rai, Miranda Kerr, Mila Kunis, Naomi Watts, and Rachel Weisz.

Overrated Celebrities in the looks department: Brad Pitt, George Clooney, Angelina Jolie, Beyoncé, Gwyneth Paltrow...wait for it...Megan Fox. (Yes they are all a million times better looking than the majority but I'm sick of their faces)


----------



## laura palmer




----------



## 124567

Michael Fassbender! :blushed:








Beren Saat, most beautiful turkish woman.


----------



## Tzara

C.C said:


> most beautiful turkish woman.


*random argument*
nope, Tuba Büyüküstün


----------



## 124567

Tzara said:


> *random argument*
> nope, Tuba Büyüküstün


Nope. I'm beautyfuler roud:


----------



## Tzara

C.C said:


> Nope. I'm beautyfuler roud:


Really? :wink:

You should post yourself then :tongue:


----------



## VoodooDolls

no one is beautier than me on the inside


----------



## 124567

Tzara said:


> Really? :wink:
> 
> You should post yourself then :tongue:


I'm afraid they will attack me :kitteh:


----------



## Tzara

C.C said:


> I'm afraid they will attack me :kitteh:


Oh dont worry roud: this is a closed-board.
Noone will see you trust me :kitteh:


----------



## VoodooDolls

C.C said:


> I'm afraid they will attack me :kitteh:


Female..., generation Y, C.C., INFJ? all paths lead to the only destiny.
I know you, beware


----------



## 124567

Tzara said:


> Oh dont worry roud: this is a closed-board.
> Noone will see you trust me :kitteh:


Yeah yeah, says the chaotic evil ENTP + that Maleficent smile







Trustable.


----------



## Tzara

C.C said:


> Yeah yeah, says the chaotic evil ENTP + that Maleficent smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trustable.


Says the INFJ who stole my :crazykitteh: smiley









Frankly, I'm more trustworthy than most other people, at least you'll know what to expect roud:



MeTheParrot said:


> Female..., generation Y, C.C., INFJ? all paths lead to the only destiny.
> I know you, beware


Also is probably Turkish.
Lets find her.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

C.C said:


> Beren Saat, most beautiful turkish woman.
> View attachment 241914


That woman appears to have a hickey on the left side of her neck.


----------



## sassysquid

Godfrey Gao










Emilia Clarke










Avan Jogia


----------



## 124567

:blushed:


----------



## Elyasis

Aidan Turner!


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Amaryllis said:


> Eva Green dayum <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Garrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte Rampling was stunning in _La Caduta degli Dei_


They all have the same facial expression and Eva Green and Louis Garrel look similar (face-wise). Are there certain features you like on a face?


----------



## Amaryllis

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> They all have the same facial expression and Eva Green and Louis Garrel look similar (face-wise). Are there certain features you like on a face?


It's true! I can see that now that you are mentioning it, I totally hadn't noticed! 
Well I especially like (in no particular order) delicate facial features, deep/intense eyes that you can't stop looking into, freckles, long eyelashes, an aquiline/roman nose for men and a certain look of innocence for women. That's what I can think of right now.


----------



## platorepublic

Joe M (can't spell)










Don't know about his personality, and don't care.


----------



## Modal Soul

why am i not seeing any @Wellsy selfies


----------



## Wellsy

Modal Soul said:


> why am i not seeing any @_Wellsy_ selfies


Because even pictures of me with clothes on are generally classified as pornography.


----------



## Modal Soul

Wellsy said:


> Because even pictures of me with clothes on are generally classified as pornography.


that explains why my seat's so wet whenever i visit your profile


----------



## NIHM

Wellsy said:


> Because even pictures of me with clothes on are generally classified as pornography.







I think girls just throw the underwear. Wellsy probably runs through the streets avoiding the crazies chasing him down.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Wellsy said:


> Because even pictures of me with clothes on are generally classified as pornography.


oh la la~ :blushed::blushed:


----------



## Modal Soul

NIHM said:


> I think girls just throw the underwear. Wellsy probably runs through the streets avoiding the crazies chasing him down.


+fans self+


----------



## Elyasis

platorepublic said:


> Joe M (can't spell)


Manganiello.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Amaryllis said:


> It's true! I can see that now that you are mentioning it, I totally hadn't noticed!
> Well I especially like (in no particular order) delicate facial features, deep/intense eyes that you can't stop looking into, freckles, long eyelashes, an aquiline/roman nose for men and a certain look of innocence for women. That's what I can think of right now.


Hmm, that is attractive. Many things are, but that is attractive.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Cillian Murphy








James Dean 








Paul Newman








Alain Delon







Nikola Tesla 








Guillaume Canet








Johnny Depp 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Patricia Arquette: older, heavier, big boobs, and sexy as hell! I think her confidence of her character in Boardwalk Empire adds to her appeal.


----------



## Neuroticon

There are a lot of hot celebrity females in the business currently. But damn, none of them even come close to Claudia. This is what a real woman should look like.


----------



## olonny

ai.tran.75 said:


> Johnny Depp


Oh Mr Depp :th_love:


My 10/10 men

Adam









Warren Sexy Beatty









And the MOST BEAUTIFUL MAN ever to be created in Spain 










And then there are these guys that I know they're not handsome or attractive in an objective point of view but OMG they turn me on in a way no Brad Pitt does :ninja:

Alex Turner









Mesut Özil


----------



## incision

From a purely aesthetics perspective, these guys but only in these pics. Factoring personality which is huge for me, my preferences would likely greatly surprise.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> They all have the same facial expression and Eva Green and Louis Garrel look similar (face-wise). Are there certain features you like on a face?


They basically all look like grumpy cat.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Female 10/10s:










Ana Paula Arosio










Audrey Hepburn










Gene Tierney










Monica Bellucci










Angelina Jolie










Nora Arnezeder


----------



## mhysa

rihanna. all day, every day. she's my dream girl, my #1 crush, the baddest bitch alive. 


* *
















* *
















* *
















* *































<3


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> They basically all look like grumpy cat.


Well, I wonder if @Amaryllis is into that...


----------



## incision

Now for attractiveness which includes personality of role these actors are playing. The commonality is that the characters are smart to extremely intelligent. Can't select by actor since I don't know their personalities.

Paul Newman as Ben Quick in the Long Hot Summer:










Lucas Bryant as Nathan Wuornos in Haven:










Benedict Cumberbatch as Sherlock:










Travis Fimmel as Ragnar Lothbrok in Vikings:










Matthew Gray Gubler as Spencer Reid in Criminal Minds:










Cillian Murphy as Thomas Shelby in Peaky Blinders:










Simon Baker as Patrick Jane in The Mentalist:


----------



## Amaryllis

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Well, I wonder if @Amaryllis is into that...


It has its charm. Kinda.


----------



## TCoE

Natalie Dormer









Amanda Seyfried









Mia Matsumiya


----------



## ENTJudgement

*Can't resist her aura of coolness.
*


----------



## Antipode

Mostly his nose. xD


----------



## ai.tran.75

@Duo Cillian Murphy as Thomas Shelby in Peaky Blinders:










Love Thomas Shelby 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Girls :

http://cs622617.vk.me/v622617653/2da90/P613Cv_jYSE.jpg
*Zella Day*

http://static.tumblr.com/kh8gfqy/nigm1yv43/sem_t__tulo-1.png
*Lana Del Rey*

http://photos.newknd.com/media/x600/VanessaCarlton2878323413.jpg
*Vanessa Carlton*

Boys :








*Garrett Borns*








*Father John Misty*








*Kurt Cobain*

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/42/50/39/42503942306e47da888be690dab4847b.jpg
*Prince*


----------



## Lovebeam

Audrey Hepburn. I honestly think she's the most beautiful woman I've ever seen.









Vashti Bunyan is cute like a rabbit!








Thom Yorke has graceful bone structure, and the lazy eye only adds interest.








Adrien Brody, woahhh..


----------



## 124567

Akshay Kumar 

View attachment 368818


View attachment 368826


----------



## 124567

PERFECTION :shocked:

Sorry I couldn't choose just 1 pic!

https://www.google.no/search?q=janu...IVg99yCh00mg6r&dpr=1#tbm=isch&q=margot+robbie

https://www.google.no/search?q=janu...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI8NrdlKGVxwIVZ2dyCh0LwQOr


----------



## Thalassa

YOUNG MARLON BRANDO (SEE A STREET CAR NAMED DESIRE)









Jared Leto, even at 42 









Andre Hamman, with a cat, is almost too easy









Young James Spader can join me at any mental institution









Christian Bale, at any age


----------



## Thalassa

Honorable mention to Lana del Rey









Smart enough to both be patriotic and slyly ironic about it. ..she's the perfect girl, she appreciates what she has, yet also has something to say about it


----------



## 124567

Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt from Interview with the Vampire
:semi-twins: I kant choose. 

@Thalassa, Christian Bale '

Wait! Did I accidentally delete Akshay Kumar's pictures ((
















:love_heart:


----------



## Flute

Jenna Coleman is my ideal woman, 100%:









Men are harder... Iain de Caestecker probably comes closest:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Leonardo Dicaprio in his glory days










Luhan










Ben Barnes 










Sulli 










Riri










Deepika Padukone 










And many many more but I'll stop there.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Ben Barnes


Who doesn't love Ben Barnes? :love_heart:

I think I've added Eva Green before, so I'm doing it again :crazy:











And Alex and Emma Watson, bless their genes.


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens

Both of them


----------



## ObservantFool

It's funny that I no longer even find celebrities I posted 2 months ago attractive. I don't know if someone can actually be anything above a 7 in my view from their appearance alone. I'll still just perceive them as "meh", even if they're aesthetically beautiful.


----------



## lib

Margaret Thatcher








Lee Kuan Yew








Deng Xiaoping








Bill Gates








Mark Zuckerberg








Jeon Ji-hyeon








Aishwarya Rai








Shu Qi

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Angelina Jolie








Scarlett Johansson


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Kim Kardashian is hot, but when she is pregnant she is sex goddess hot!


----------



## Edwins Hubble

Kiersey Clemons is so god damn adorable.


----------



## Tzara

lifeisanillusion said:


> Kim Kardashian is hot, but when she is pregnant she is sex goddess hot!
> 
> View attachment 401426
> 
> 
> View attachment 401434


I'm no longer baffled by how some sailors thought manatees were mermaids.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tzara said:


> I'm no longer baffled by how some sailors thought manatees were mermaids.


Can't stop laughing at this post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctis

Kristi Yamaguchi 10/10 Yum





















































Alicia Keys 10/10


----------



## Exquisitor

Okay, let's indulge.

Let's start by getting something off my chest:

Erik Per Sullivan









Ezra Miller









You guys are only three years younger than me. Stop making me feel like a creepy cougar for finding you adorable. STOP IT.

Daniel Radcliffe









You _are_ my age, stop being so unbearably adorable.

On that note...

Zoe Kazan









Can I... maybe can I just squeeze in this here sammich?










...Or this one, this one's good too. Hi, Nikki Reed, you were cute in _Thirteen_. You're sexy now you're allowed to be.

Evan Rachel Wood









You still spellbind me even though I'm not sure you can act any better than you did when you were barely adolescent. What is this oldschool glam, anyway. HOW DO YOU DO IT.

Gong Li









LADY YOU ARE ABOUT TO TURN 50. YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO LOOK SO PERFECTLY 20 YEARS OLD. I _OBJECT_.

Kevin Spacey









Speakin' of mature folk, STOP MAKIN' ME FANCY WAY OLDER MEN, I do not appreciate it.

Jon Stewart









That goes for you too, damn silver fox.

Joseph Gordon-Levitt









Okay I can deal with this.

Kieran Culkin









Mmmhmm.

Robert Downey Jr









Oh god how'd you get in there.

Brad Pitt









Gah, will you ever stop bein' as boyishly sexy as when you conned Thelma?

Jordana Brewster









Oh okay, hi. Um, yep.

Kaya Scodelario









Gah, why do you look more amazing as time goes by.

Krysten Ritter









Oh boy.

Andreja Pejic









Oh sweet ladyboy. Lady. Whoever you feel you are.

Cara Delevingne









Speaking of models. Wowkay.

Kristen Schaal









I'm just going to stop here before I die of adorability overexposure, 'kay.


----------



## O_o

Annnddd... nope. Nothing has changed. Still those two. Even Liszt in my avatar looks like Ben Barnes. Even the guy down my street that works in a small fish store who I've been creepily smiling at from my car whenever I pass for the past 5~ years has that same haircut + shade. Guy from my bio course 2 years back. Ex boyfriend. Two ex boyfriends. The only two guys I ever dated essentially looked exactly the same and had the same haircut. They all look exactly the same. Freud would be pleased by this. What a sad, sad thing.


----------



## SilentSeas

DAAAAMN some BEAUTIFUL people here. My 10/10s (when they were at their peak of beauty.) I always tend to say that thepeople who reach their peak at 30 are usually the most beautiful :')












will be following this thread :*


----------



## NomadLeviathan

I fell in love with Rose Leslie.



















Emily Blunt



















Franka Potente









Tara Vanflower


----------



## JTHearts

My two favorites:

Gugu Mbatha-Raw










Colette Carr


----------



## 124567

Fahriye Evcen 11/10















Turkish people are the most beautiful.


----------



## Clyme

Brody Dalle (Girl in the middle)

* *
















Rocco Kayiatos

* *















Jensen Ackles

* *















Hayley McFarland

* *















Ruby Rose

* *















Lennie James

* *















Just a handful of people I consider really attractive.


----------



## Wisteria

So hard to choose! These are probably really popular opinions;


* *






Bambi Northwood Blyth (model)









Ruby Rose









Natalie Portman









Jennifer Garner


----------



## leftover crack

bae 11/10


----------



## 124567

Almost my soulmate/10


----------



## lovelylili

Ruby Rose omfg









Oliver Sykes <3


----------



## Angina Jolie

Mostly physically 10/10 which also includes the way they carry themselves.

Beware. The photos are large, very large. And full of testosterone.


* *




Charlie Hunnam









Michael Fassbender









Idris Elba









There is something about Irrfan Khan. I can't say what, because I don't find him particularly attractive physically only, but there's sometyhing in the way he carries himself that is - yess. 









Suraj Sharma. Awwwwww









Kevin McKidd. I mean - Owen Hunt, people. Owen Hunt!!!












Well, conclusion - I don't descriminate.


And ladies 


* *






Marion. Queen Marion Cotillard. I have a total lady crush on her. 









Rachel Weisz. Another queen









Astrid Berges-Frisbey. A beautiful Carribean mermaid









Naomi Watts. She seems so mature and so put together.


----------



## Apple Pine

I have no idea. First that came to mind:


----------



## Thorweeps

Audrey Hepburn










Audrey Tautou:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

*Siouxsie Sioux*









*Ciara*









*Augustus Prew*


----------



## NomadLeviathan

When I was 15, I had the hugest crush on Samantha Escarbe from the doom metal band, Virgin Black. It's so hard finding pictures of her, but she's has a strikingly strong Siouxsie vibe going, but her music is more intense which made her all around more attractive.




























It's sad these are the best I could find.

*Emily Blunt*


----------



## PandaBoo

Will do both male and female based solely on their *appearances*. I have no idea about their personality. I'll put spoilers for those with slow computers.

10/10 males:


* *









































10/10 females:


* *





















And everyone's girl crush nowadays...


----------



## Aletheia

Specifically this photo of her.


----------



## Handsome Jack

*Lee Hyori:*


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Edwins Hubble

Lisa-Kande and Naomi Diaz









Jessica Williams









Janelle Monae









Esperanza Spalding


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Difficult, but Yuu Nakashima of Go!Go!7188 makes my list, if anyone. I've never understood a word I've heard her say, yet I definitely feel a pull towards her and what she does. I'm 99% sure she's an IXFP E4 based on body language and the overall sound of her music. Plus her style is just cool. 










Others:

Kurt Cobain
Michael Cera (maybe)
Kristen Schaal (maybe)
Fred Armisen (maybe...if he's the least bit as wacky as he is on Portlandia, there's definitely potential. *_*)


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName




----------



## Cerridwen

Edwins Hubble said:


> Lisa-Kande and Naomi Diaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janelle Monae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esperanza Spalding


wow they are all stunning!!


----------



## Diavolo

Simple :


----------



## Cerridwen




----------



## Cerridwen

Heath Ledger :sad:


----------



## Cerridwen

Almost forgot these two:


----------



## Katealaina

This man.


----------



## Edwins Hubble

Cerridwen said:


> View attachment 435953
> 
> 
> View attachment 435961


Zoe Saldana and Eva Green <3



Cerridwen said:


> View attachment 435993


And Idris Elba can do no wrong! That dude is cool as hell


----------



## Antipode

I just can't.


----------



## Sonderous

The most beautiful human being in the world: Kim Seolhyun <3


----------



## zombiefishy




----------



## Fredward

Nicole Meyer and Rafa Rech, Rech's Instagram is NSFW. Actually I'm not entirely sure either of their Instagram's are SFW but his is like extra NSFW. They're also not _really _famous but whatever man dismount from my phallus.


----------



## angeleyes

Nastassja Kinski


----------



## psychsike

O_o said:


> All the celebrities I find attractive look... relatively the same
> (I've yet to see anything I find more attractive than Ben Barnes and Gaspard Ulliel. All the men I've ever found physically attractive have been somewhat morphed versions of them)


Oh my god that man is beautiful 
The second picture couldn't load on my phone but yeah, wow


----------



## Beatriz

On the top of my head:

Hugh Dancy








Christoph Waltz








Colin Firth








Gene Kelly








Paul McCartney


----------



## Jarred

*Matt Bomer*


* *



































*Callan McAuliffe*


* *




































Their personalities outmatch their looks


----------



## Hei

Celebrities based on looks alone never really did it for me, as a lad growing up... however... to be perfectly I had emotional investment in these characters


----------



## PandaBoo

LondonBaker said:


> Celebrities based on looks alone never really did it for me, as a lad growing up... however... to be perfectly I had emotional investment in these characters


They all have a similar feel to them, I think you have a type. :tongue:

ps. I love beast boy. I like the show Naruto, but prefer Gaara more.


----------



## Hei

RedPandas said:


> They all have a similar feel to them, I think you have a type. :tongue:


That I do ./////.

I think Sokka is ENTP, and the rest I'm inclined to think are ENFP


----------



## ShadowsRunner

In this threesome, THERE WOULD BE NO WINNERS.


Or maybe there would be. Wait, did I say threesome? in my fan fiction inspired comic book it would be a foursome; but then that would sort of defeat the whole purpose and it would be just like a an orgy or something? we might as well throw in Lex Luthor and General Zod's dead pale corpse.


----------



## Lacy

This lovely face omg, so cute :love-struck:


----------



## Introvertia

I started rewatching Stargate Universe and then:



















:distant: He's a 10 for me.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

oh, I always forget her (because I don't keep up with celebrities) but I have always thought she was really attractive. But I looked at some recent photos, and it kind of looks like she's let herself go or something : O

it's weird that I've always been attractive to women who seem kind of sophisticated and classy even though I am kind of trashy and unpolished myself. Part of me has always wanted to be like that while another part of me is a *******. I don't know why. Her lips are also really nice.











I think I find her bone structure and eyes the most attractive or something, i don't know why.










I like the weird European thing they do with her photos.


----------



## SilverFalcon

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Look, she tries to hold a sniper rifle and brutally murder somebody but all I see is cheeks.


That is actually assault rifle, with an EoTech red-dot. Even seems to have rifle-granade attached. 

This is more like it:









When it comes to girls in GoT, I would actually rather nominate those ladies:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Yes, they are all very attractive and probably more so in a conventional way, but there's something I find endearing about Clark's features, I do not know why.

And also I believe she has the nicest eyes.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

omg wtf
This man transforms himself into Game Of Thrones women using make-up | Metro News


----------



## Shade

Can't think of anyone I find more attractive than Keira Knightley










And when it comes to men, I just went through this whole thread and can't believe no one has posted Andy Biersack yet!










I mean, seriously


----------



## Mange

Noomi rapace as Lisbeth salander










100/10. Ideal human. Too bad she isn't real.


----------



## SilverFalcon

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Yes, they are all very attractive and probably more so in a conventional way, but there's something I find endearing about Clark's features, I do not know why.
> 
> And also I believe she has the nicest eyes.


Eyes are a lot about ability to read those and some kind of connection. All 4 above I can characterize by the look in their eyes and they are even quite distinctive in that:
- calm wisdom, focus
- defiant independence
- cat-like predator, soft but sure power
- very soft emphatic eyes

I find all of those eyes stunning all in different manner. And on all those photos there is strong eye-contact (except first which is just slightly off).

It's hard for me to read Daenerys/Clarke's eyes and thus relate to them. Maybe you can read her better and thus relate. Or there is some mystery you prefer. It's all in the eye of beholder. Best pic of her for me is third one sitting in blue dress where her expression feels most natural and relatable. First on car also good.


----------



## SilverFalcon

November Has Come said:


>


Just remembered: :kitteh:

* *


----------



## ShadowsRunner

SilverFalcon said:


> Eyes are a lot about ability to read those and some kind of connection. All 4 above I can characterize by the look in their eyes and they are even quite distinctive in that:
> - calm wisdom, focus
> - defiant independence
> - cat-like predator, soft but sure power
> - very soft emphatic eyes
> 
> I find all of those eyes stunning all in different manner. And on all those photos there is strong eye-contact (except first which is just slightly off).
> 
> It's hard for me to read Daenerys/Clarke's eyes and thus relate to them. Maybe you can read her better and thus relate. Or there is some mystery you prefer. It's all in the eye of beholder. Best pic of her for me is third one sitting in blue dress where her expression feels most natural and relatable. First on car also good.



Well I think Clarke is also more 'classically' feminine and 'soft' looking moreso then the others. She has very full lips, large round and expressive eyes, and a soft round face. But I guess she's not really that tall or super skinny; so it mind be off putting to some. 

What I find attractive too is there seems to be a spark or strong energy emanating from her eyes and presence. I don't know what it is but I find it very attractive and I think there is also something very deep there and there's some kind of a twinkle in her eyes too.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Oh ffs I got taken to page 40 when I clicked on this thread and theres a Megyn Kelly and an Ann Coulter, I think I need to go and take an Aspirin now


----------



## marblecloud95

Aladdin Sane said:


> Oh ffs I got taken to page 40 when I clicked on this thread and theres a Megyn Kelly and an Ann Coulter, I think I need to go and take an Aspirin now


tell me, do you find this dude 10/10?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I think it's because her features are so defined and she has like a nice face shape? it's like diamond or something and she has very nice bone structure and high cheekbones and her lips are so full and her eyes are so big : O










And her smile is so nice! I just want to do nothing but kiss her. It's true.


----------



## with water




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Sara Gadon​*


----------



## Aladdin Sane

marblecloud95 said:


> tell me, do you find this dude 10/10?


Danny is bae, don't be cheeky about him 

But if yall wanna know the most gorgeous woman I have ever seen. Her name is Daisy Bevan. And she is an ENFP. 










And this is probably the most commonly visited webpage on my laptop. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...PXAkcQ_AUIBigB#tbm=isch&q=daisy+bevan&imgrc=_


----------



## Purple Skies

Jason Momoa has got too much sex appeal, it's ridiculous. I'm straight and I'm mad at how good looking he is. Wouldn't mind if Khal Drogo came back though...


----------



## SilverFalcon

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Well I think Clarke is also more 'classically' feminine and 'soft' looking moreso then the others. She has very full lips, large round and expressive eyes, and a soft round face. But I guess she's not really that tall or super skinny; so it mind be off putting to some.
> 
> What I find attractive too is there seems to be a spark or strong energy emanating from her eyes and presence. I don't know what it is but I find it very attractive and I think there is also something very deep there and there's some kind of a twinkle in her eyes too.


I think your second paragraph is likely more closer to truth. None is softer looking than Nathalie Emmanuel and its not height nor weight what differentiate Clarke.

It's the temperament. I believe it's in the spark and energy. The way she express herself. If that is in harmony with yours it's actually more than any physical difference in between those ladies.


----------



## Silent Theory

Jensen Ackles








Theo James








Colin O'Donoghue








Lzzy Hale


----------



## Cotillion

Teresa Palmer looks literally perfect in this movie


----------



## Mange

Cupcake Angel said:


> Lzzy Hale
> View attachment 604186


yassss


----------



## Silent Theory

PrimitiveIII said:


> yassss


Yassss Queen.


----------



## Mange

Kat von D


----------



## angeleyes

Natalie Portman


----------



## Silent Theory

Keira Knightley tugs on my heart strings 








Emma Watson is fucking beautiful















Olivia Wilde scares me and I love it.


----------



## Silent Theory

Johnny Depp always but especially in his younger years


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Cupcake Angel said:


> Jensen Ackles
> View attachment 604170
> 
> 
> Theo James
> View attachment 604194
> 
> 
> Colin O'Donoghue
> View attachment 604202
> 
> 
> Lzzy Hale
> View attachment 604186





Cupcake Angel said:


> View attachment 605626
> 
> Keira Knightley tugs on my heart strings
> 
> View attachment 605634
> 
> Emma Watson is fucking beautiful
> 
> View attachment 605650
> 
> View attachment 605642
> 
> Olivia Wilde scares me and I love it.


I think we have similar taste, lol, except for Emma Watson (she's average looking to me..is it blasphemy to say that these days? ha). I put Lzzy Hale in my post too( that was a long time ago though, would have to dig for it), and I'm straight but I do have an idea of what an attractive guy should look like, sort of an ideal, and there are some guys people say are hot and I'm just like "HIM?..whyyyy?" (usually because they are skinny and effeminate looking). Now yours actually make sense. :tongue: I agree with the others too... but I think I forgot about them in my post :crazy: 

Why does Olivia Wilde scare you though?


----------



## Silent Theory

ninjahitsawall said:


> I think we have similar taste, lol, except for Emma Watson (she's average looking to me..is it blasphemy to say that these days? ha). I put Lzzy Hale in my post too( that was a long time ago though, would have to dig for it), and I'm straight but I do have an idea of what an attractive guy should look like, sort of an ideal, and there are some guys people say are hot and I'm just like "HIM?..whyyyy?" (usually because they are skinny and effeminate looking). Now yours actually make sense. :tongue: I agree with the others too... but I think I forgot about them in my post :crazy:
> 
> Why does Olivia Wilde scare you though?


When I posted Emma in comparison to the others, I realized that she didn't fit. She is beautiful, in my opinion, but not a 10. I guess, once I committed to posting her picture, I just left it lol 

I feel the same way about attractiveness. I usually don't find most people attractive, especially those who other people think are attractive. It baffles me when some people are like "Ohh Channing Tatum is so hot." And I'm like, what? :dry: There are many others that confuse me but that would be a long and drawn out post. Who in particular confuses you that some women find attractive? 

I'm happy someone out there shares my tastes! 

Olivia Wilde scares because she is just so stunningly attractive. Her features are sharp, bold, exotic, and intense when I look at her. It draws me to her and at same time frightens me. I don't know if this makes sense at all roud:


----------



## Cracked Actor

Cillian Murphy, talented Irish actor









Plus bonus points to him for being a sapiosexual









Kendrick Lamar, talented American rapper


















Tilda Swinton, talented British actress


















Marlene Dietrich, talented German-born actress


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Cupcake Angel said:


> When I posted Emma in comparison to the others, I realized that she didn't fit. She is beautiful, in my opinion, but not a 10. I guess, once I committed to posting her picture, I just left it lol
> 
> I feel the same way about attractiveness. I usually don't find most people attractive, especially those who other people think are attractive. It baffles me when some people are like "Ohh Channing Tatum is so hot." And I'm like, what? :dry: There are many others that confuse me but that would be a long and drawn out post. Who in particular confuses you that some women find attractive?


I think Channing Tatum has like a protective/fatherly presence or something, lol. I dunno. Plus he's actually a dad now and it seems like that renewed some interest in him haha. So I can kinda see that.. 

Some examples would be Justin Bieber, Brian Molko, and Benedict Cumberbatch. He's even laughing at himself at this point... 






Also if anyone thinks this guy (Borns) is hot -- well anyone who only likes men anyway -- wouldn't surprise me since androgyny seems to be trendy these days. I just don't understand why. 













> I'm happy someone out there shares my tastes!
> 
> Olivia Wilde scares because she is just so stunningly attractive. Her features are sharp, bold, exotic, and intense when I look at her. It draws me to her and at same time frightens me. I don't know if this makes sense at all roud:


I think I get what you mean lol, intimidating beauty


----------



## angeleyes

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Ride

Kate Beckinsale! This woman is perfection to me










Joe Manganiello HAWT!


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Maya Bouskilla​*


----------



## megmento




----------



## Sparky

*@megmento*

Haha, are those men Japanese?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I think she is beautiful.

she is starting to show her age a bit though, (which is not BAD)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

This is her this year, and she is still quite pretty though.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh shit, I was looking for references for drawing and I found this picture and I don't know who she is but she's totally a 10


----------



## Sylarz

Amy Acker. She is devastatingly gorgeous and has the most infectious personality and nature to her. She is a good representative of my 'type' too. 

































swoooooooooon
















































That hair tho.

































She's gorgeous even when someone takes a photo of her by surprise at the airport.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Ugly.


----------



## gyogul

Setrleua said:


> Amy Acker. She is devastatingly gorgeous and has the most infectious personality and nature to her. She is a good representative of my 'type' too.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swoooooooooon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hair tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous even when someone takes a photo of her by surprise at the airport.


I'm gay but when I scrolled down this post I said to myself, _well damn_. She's absolutely gorgeous.

--------------


























my imaginary ovaries = disintegrated


----------



## Sylarz

ShadowsRunner said:


> Ugly.


Amy Acker? Wow. OK. What don't you like about her?


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Margarita Levieva.​*


----------



## gyogul

Icy NiTe said:


> *Margarita Levieva.​*
> * *


Do you sometimes think that she looks like ScarJo? I can't look at a picture of hers without thinking about it. I think it's mostly the nose


----------



## angeleyes

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Setrleua said:


> Amy Acker? Wow. OK. What don't you like about her?


Everything....


----------



## Mange

View attachment 613826

View attachment 613842


Kate mckinnon


----------



## hal0hal0

Watching Arrow, so Oliver and Laurel leave me :blushed:


----------



## angeleyes

Mischa Barton


----------



## Mange

View attachment 618770


----------



## coconut sharks

Natalie Portman








Carey Mulligan








Aaron Tveit


----------



## tinyheart

Don't really have favorite celebrities. Here are three celebrities I've relate to, though.

Matthew Gray Gubler, Syd Barrett, Peter Steele


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...sPAVY_sYLhAZiu2oQvDw3NAw&ust=1481741468098182

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur..._HQAhXKw1QKHQ0cBEkQMwhAKBEwEQ&iact=mrc&uact=8

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...rg3XjllUpRbzCWxmup462YMw&ust=1481741652011316


----------



## tinyheart

NVM, these urls don't work I have no idea how to post photos on here. :dry:


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Natacha Atlas​*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Icy NiTe said:


> *Michelle Yeoh.​*


an absolutely gorgeous woman. can't blame you one bit. she has a durable, womanly kind of beauty. perhaps "evergreen" would be a good word for it, as opposed to "I'm a pretty lil blonde white girl who looks like a pixey....but I'm going to look like a leather purse by the time I'm 35 and have crows feet which Asian women don't get until they're 60"

to be fair, this is as much her personality as her looks. I have more favorable views of blonde white women who are classier and more competent (ex: the actress in my avatar is over 40, and she is going to stay beautiful for a long time).


----------



## Aletheia

:crazy:


----------



## Asmodaeus

Beautiful political celebrities from round the world.​

*Gulnara Karimova (Uzbekistan)​*





























*Natalia Poklonskaya (Crimea)
*​




























*Ayelet Shaked (Israel)​*


----------



## angeleyes

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## ai.tran.75

mytinyheart said:


> Now that I know how to post images, I'll redo a post I did before:
> 
> Matthew Gray Gubler, best known for his role as Dr. Spencer Reid in _Criminal Minds._
> Both the character and the actor are quirky as hell (perhaps the character because Gubler's personality seeps in).
> Not to mention his portrayal of Reid breaks my heart since I can relate so much to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


I love Spencer Reid 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mange




----------



## Firun

I generally don't care about celebrities, but Eva Green somehow always has a mesmerizing aura about her. It helps that she fits my basic physical ideal of women (pale skin, dark hair, blue eyes).


----------



## lolalalah

* *













Federico Leonardo Lucia (Fedez) - I can see him resembling my long time crush Xavier Samuel a little bit


----------



## lilprimrose

I'm one of those people who focuses on the Asian celebrity side... BUT these two are just so amazing - their acting skills are something great and breathtaking and it doesn't hurt that they look very nice to me, too.... haha.

Gong Yoo, seen in Goblin and Train to Busan







Lee Jong Suk, seen in Doctor Stranger and W


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Timi Zhuo*​


----------



## angeleyes

Barbara Palvin


----------



## SevSevens

I'm noticing that a lot these celebrities have a sort of fakish look, like they are fake good looking.


----------



## tinyheart

The only reason I put up with _Game of Thrones_ anymore:

Lena Headey



















My favorite scene involving her:


----------



## Mange




----------



## Asmodaeus

*Shlomit Malka*​


----------



## angeleyes

Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Mange

View attachment 666882

View attachment 666890

View attachment 666898



billie holiday


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Jennifer Kita​*


----------



## angeleyes

Carol Lynley


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy

Jay and Silent Bob.


----------



## heartshapedbox

He's truly beautiful, inside and out; dead or alive. 

























Love Kurt <3


----------



## angeleyes

Nina Perrson


----------



## Asmodaeus

*Leïla Bekhti​*


----------



## dulcinea

Sometimes I have thing for dark features. Especially intense dark eyes with dark hair.


----------



## Stefanieb

Robert Downey Jr + Johnny Depp


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## TeamPB

cumoli cumola


----------



## bleghc

chris pine >>>


----------



## Queen Talia

Cameron Dallas


----------



## jjcu

Kevin Hejnas


----------



## jetser

I know a lot of guys who would run away from this girl and I would run _towards _her


----------



## jjcu

Yoav Sharabany


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I don't have much use for getting all gaga over celebrities. Once in a while I might discover a new celebrity and think "Damn, she be fine!" But it gets old really fast because its really just some random person I'll never know, just like any other random hottie I see in the grocery store or walking down the street.


----------



## jjcu

Jorge Del Rio


----------



## angeleyes

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## Ten_Man

Random chick from PRIMARK ad.


----------



## angeleyes

Faruza Balk


----------



## mia-me

James Norton but I won't post a pic since pics don't do him justice. You have to watch him acting, to understand how attractive he is. Some trivia about him. His grandmother once said to him, paraphrased, 'why do you look so good on the screen but when I see you sitting in front of me, you look so bland and normal?'. 😄


----------



## angeleyes

Carla Gugino


----------



## angeleyes

Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## angeleyes

Raquel Welch


----------



## angeleyes

Phoebe Cates


----------



## angeleyes

Marisa Tomei


----------



## angeleyes

Lemmy Kilmister


----------

